# I like small slingshots!



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Inspired by Gamekeeper Johns shared design i made such a fish-style boardcut. The fork is a little wider, the tail is modified and the rest is a little more smooth to fit my hand. Since the last pocket slingshot i made i am really a fan of small shooter mounted with medium to strong bands. Its a lot of fun to shoot them and they fit the pocket more easily. I have 2 more in the works and finished this today.

I am still struggeling with getting the coating clean, smooth and without noses but i am working on it.Maybe 4-6 slingshots more and i will have fixed that problem. The next slingshots will be the first with spray lacquer. Maybe that will work better then. This one i tried to thin the poly with turps and used a towel to afflix it to the wood. I am still not happy with that. Any comments on that would be much appreciated.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

looks better than perfect in the picture, very good color!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nothin' wrong with that! I made one and it don't look that good.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

very very cool!

i hang mine upside down.. i use a tack or tiny nail to stick in the bottom of the handle and then string it upside down and then paint the poly on it.. i thin my poly out a lot and i do many many layers. sand in between if i have to.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is one mean looking slingshot. I like it!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that looks lovely howard,nice work


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

gamekeeper???


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah it looks like one.. i made a similar design, but the pinky hole is complete instead of open.


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!

The finish is quite ok. But in RL when you take a very close look you see some very small nicks and stuff which i want to get rid of.



> i use a tack or tiny nail to stick in the bottom of the handle and then string it upside down and then paint the poly on it.. i thin my poly out a lot and i do many many layers. sand in between if i have to.


I won't punch holes in the slingsthot!!!








But this layering with very thin poly is the method i try with the sith slingshot atm. Still not enough poly on it. Takes many days. There should be a quicker way!











> gamekeeper???


I am quite sure it was his design with what i started.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah it takes many days.. patience is the real work to me


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

you mean this model??

that gamekeeper took, and made a copy of it, but he cut a piece of material to suit the way he shoot?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5552-una-campamocha-para-todos/









MAN!!... swear to good never share more designs!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

but.. yours is so much better mariachi


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

you!! flatterer!!


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> you mean this model??
> 
> that gamekeeper took, and made a copy of it, but he cut a piece of material to suit the way he


Did not want to hurt your feelings, all i know is i took the idea from the 2nd Post of this thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9676-a-couple-i-drawed-up-earlier/



> but.. yours is so much better mariachi


Have to agree. Maybe not better but different. In a very better way! lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great, I use spray on laquer or spray poly, hate brush on! When sanding, always go with the grain to prevent those small cross grain scratches, I start with a 180 grit and finish with 400 grit paper.. always works..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a very good job, like it.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice, who doesn't like small slingshots, just made a mini natural and i love the thing, in total it took 2 mins to build lol, but ima work on it more.
but yeah having a pocket slingshot is always nice


----------

